# Your Biggest :D



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

How big is your biggest ever tank, and fish!?
Pics aswell!
Also how would you filter a 20ft-30ft tank:?


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*I guess you would have to use one of them huge pond filters.
Wouldnt look to good in a house tho....*


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Karl_1989 said:


> *I guess you would have to use one of them huge pond filters.*
> *Wouldnt look to good in a house tho....*


Why:? would look great in a house, or you mean the filter?that would go under the tank prob!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

if you have a 30 ft fish tank in your house your very weird lol


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

If i could find last years thread i made i give you the link, but uploading pics is being a pain for me at the min, anyways as most of the original members will no we got our 12ft tank in acrilic, biggest fish is our plec, he must be about 2 1/2 ft now.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think its weird...if your house is big enough and you have enough money then why not :razz:.

Look at this tank:

Building My 50,000 Gallon Monster Mega Tank - Monster Fish Keepers


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I want it, looks awsome, be spoilt for choice fish wise tho lol wouldn't really want a leak !


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I would get 
Butterfly sp's, clown fish, Napoelion(seen one on my diving hol last week) MASSIVE!, triggerfish, parrot, angles, coral grouper, puffers conefish, tangs, lionfish, maybe a crocodilefish, seen ONE of these last week, seen all the above fish last week in Eqypt! and more.......
also i would have a Shortnose Blacktail Shark if the tank was over 30ft, but may need more room?:?!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I always say for marine the bigger the tank the easier is to keep them, wouldn't have any problems at all with that size but would cost a bomb for corals !


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Finally got a pic of me tank up, problem now is the forums changed alot since i was last on it lol strugglin to get the pic up, suppose the link will have to do :

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/6979/copyofpict0071qw2.jpg


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

that the 12ft one, doesnt look 12ft, but its a pic sooooo....


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Your rite lol doesn't look that big on that pic, but ye its the 12ft one, got a better pic before it was filled, looks its true size only imageshack is bein a pain and wont upload !


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

10 footer, is currently 'mine'. got a male dovii in there.


----------



## repoman (Jan 16, 2007)

snakelover said:


> How big is your biggest ever tank, and fish!?
> Pics aswell!
> Also how would you filter a 20ft-30ft tank:?


 
wouldnt that be a swimming pool not a tank :welcome1:

biggest tank i made was 9ft by 9ft it was just over 1500 gallons and housed my koi,unfortunately due to a bad purchase of ebay most my fish got wiped out but still got my breeding shusui and last years fry in the house as pets for the kids,
made a fishhouse outside but now i'm into reps so thinking of doing away with the fish and having water dragons alwell as the chameleons


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Andyman said:


> If i could find last years thread i made i give you the link, but uploading pics is being a pain for me at the min, anyways as most of the original members will no we got our 12ft tank in acrilic, biggest fish is our plec, he must be about 2 1/2 ft now.


DUDE!! You GOTTA put a large shoal of piranha in that! That'd be savage!!:mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: :smile:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

repoman said:


> wouldnt that be a swimming pool not a tank :welcome1:
> 
> biggest tank i made was 9ft by 9ft it was just over 1500 gallons and housed my koi,unfortunately due to a bad purchase of ebay most my fish got wiped out but still got my breeding shusui and last years fry in the house as pets for the kids,
> made a fishhouse outside but now i'm into reps so thinking of doing away with the fish and having water dragons alwell as the chameleons


I'm sorry, but every time you talk about your "shusui" koi I always read it as "sushi" by accident .

I'm a bad person


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

thats what im planning as the first thing i buy whe i win the lottery.

A massive tank, with 30ish piranha and loads of cardinals.

I saw it done in an aquarium up north somewhere when i was about 5.


----------



## whitestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

mines about a foot with 2 goldfish hehe


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

mike515 said:


> thats what im planning as the first thing i buy whe i win the lottery.
> 
> A massive tank, with 30ish piranha and loads of cardinals.
> 
> I saw it done in an aquarium up north somewhere when i was about 5.


 
wouldn't the cardinals become a very expensive source of food for the piranha though?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

well we have a 5m x 4m (i think thats it) koi pond :lol2: but the biggest tank in the house is a 5ft x 2ft x 2ft but we have the 8ft x 4ft x 2ft for when to redtails get bigger and eventually once sorted we'll have a tropical pond for all the catfish :mf_dribble:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

the Red bellies, were fully grown and the cardinals were tiny, so im guessing they just didn't bother with them


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

mike515 said:


> thats what im planning as the first thing i buy whe i win the lottery.
> 
> A massive tank, with 30ish piranha and loads of cardinals.
> 
> I saw it done in an aquarium up north somewhere when i was about 5.


 
That would be Staply water gardens, awsome place to visit, carn't remember them being in with cardinals tho, there was hundreds ov little livebearers last time i payed a visit, were they cut off in a smaller section of like a huge swamp wich had massive Pacu in the other section, and you could go watch them feed ? 

As for keeping a massive shoal of pirahna in the 12ft tank, no thank you lol imagin gravel cleaning :shock:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

i can't remember the place. I was 5, so it was 12 years ago.

But i know it can be done.


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

biggest tank i have had is a 48x24x18 which housed a 24" electric eel


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

biggest one we've had so far is my 3ftx2ft deep one... it was partitioned in the middle when i got it, and i kept a clarius in one side, and a pacu in the other.. (neither were full grown) 

i took the partition out, and then had the pacu, and a couple of largeish oscars in there. 

the oscars died, and i had to rehome the pacu and the clarius (both to shops, and probably both still there! ~ i know the pacu is... ) 

it's now going to be made in to an axolotl pool for when our babies get bigger  

we're now aiming to get a 5ft tank for our current oscars and silver dollars, (and catfish) as they are fast outgrowing their 3ft tank!

Sami


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

those are some super size tanks....will have 2 invest in 1 wen my redtail x tiger shovelnose get bigger, i'm goin 2 got for a 12ft i think, or maybe a tropical pond, might get it put in the conservatory...mum will like that i think...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

my biggest is about 7-8 inches


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

lol, think mine was a pleco, who was around 12"-16" about 2 years ago!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

biggest tanks mate, not fish lol


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

lol oh yeh, and i made this thread lmao


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

oh no, its bigest tank and fish lol look at 1st post! hehe


----------

